# How much do horses cost?



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

I really want to get a horse!! can someone tell me about how much they cost (aside from the price of the horse) including feed , hay, vet care, shoes and trimming, supplies, ect. :?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

More than you could imagine....

Seriously, there is no way to accurately estimate the costs. An accident prone horse could need a dozen vet visits a year, while another only could only need a yearly vet visit.

Same with trimming and shoes. Where my horse is boarded there are horses who only need trims, horses that need a complete set of shoes and mine who has front shoes only. Mine needs the farrier every 4-5 weeks while others there are on a 6-8 week schedule.

Different horses have different feed requirements. There are 6 horses in the barn I board at and when I offered to feed while the BO was gone, I had a very specific list for each horse. Everything from soaked hay and alfalfa pellets for an ancient, toothless pony to plain grass hay only for others.

Then there's boarding, around here I could spend anywhere from $100 a month for unsheltered, pasture board where hay is given during winter only and no riding areas at all to $800 a month for a private box stall, turnout, blanketing, hay and grain included, plus multiple riding arenas and an indoor.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

It all varies. I have a 15.1hh quarter horse mare.
We pay $350 month for board.
$100 every 5 weeks for farrier.
dewormer costs $20 every couple months.
$60 to come out, $200 for teeth float once a year by vet.
$100 wellness exam I had to get this year as she was lame.
Tack costs anywhere from 100-1000s of dollars.
Horses cost alot, no matter what circumstances.
We are not going to board anymore, we are going to board at a smaller place over the winter. We have to buy hay, which will costs $800 for the winter.

You will have to check around, find a farrier, see boarding, vet costs in your area, to know how much it will really cost for YOU.


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> It all varies. I have a 15.1hh quarter horse mare.
> We pay $350 month for board.
> $100 every 5 weeks for farrier.
> dewormer costs $20 every couple months.
> ...


 Thanks for the advice! i will be keeping it at home though, we have about an acre that we can use for the horse. is that enough land?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

noogie the pony said:


> Thanks for the advice! i will be keeping it at home though, we have about an acre that we can use for the horse. is that enough land?


The more the better, but an acre is perfectly fine for a horse space wise. Just keep in mind, though, that an acre won't feed your horse and you'll be needing to buy hay.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a rough estimate: Horses cost roughly whatever you make. As there is always 'one more thing' to buy.

Seriously though, it varies substantially from horse to horse and owner to owner. For a first time horse owner that is boarding, I would say roughly $300-$500 a month once you factor in farrier, vet, worming costs, feed and board. This an estimate only and will be lower if you own your own property, have access to quality pasture and do all of the feeding/work yourself. Again it will be more expensive if you stall board at a flashy barn which will set you back around $450 a month in board alone.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

For a 18 hand Percheron I pay:

$300 for full care board (includes hay, stall cleaning six days a week)
$250 shots each year
$300 dental care each yeaR
$900 year in trimming fees (approximate number. $100 per trim every 6-8 weeks)
$35 in wormer twice a year
$150 year for MSM supplement
$175 year for Mazolla Corn oil (supplement)
$50-1250 year for other vet needs (including emergencies)
$5-1000 any other miscellaneous funds


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

my horse costs

Board $50 per horse $16 per mini 
Trim $30 per horse every 8 weeks ...minis son does so they are free
feed I buy round bales and it was $40 per bale this year
Shots... I give my own $12 per horse
Dewormer I buy in bulk and about $2 per tube average and I deworm every time the farrier is out.
My horses don't see the vet every year ...


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Just a quick question- are you just getting into horses? If so, I wouldn't buy right away. I would suggest a lease, probably a half lease for two or three months and then a full lease. With the half lease you can get used to being with horses. The full lease will allow you to take him/ her home and understand the cost of a horse without actually owning the horse to make sure you really want to do it.

As far as how much they cost, it depends on the horse. We pay $175 a month for board, $20 every couple of months for worming, $75 every 6 weeks for the farrier, once a year $500 (AHH! SO MUCH!) for hock injections, probably around $100 a month for all of his feed, plus miscellaneous fees if he throws a shoe, needs the vet, etc.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The cheapest part about the new horse.....is the new horse.

If you buy an older, nothing-special horse in this economy it's anywhere from $400-700 in my area, and that means you'd be lucky to get any leg aids and there is probably various problems. Once in a bue moon you get something extremely lucky, like the owner being an idiot and not knowing she can sell her horse for triple what she's asking. If you see that, I would suggest you go for it before someone else does.

If you are keeping at your house, remembering hay. Our feed store has decent quality alfalfa for about ten a bale. We buy it buy the ton because we have a lot of horses, but I'd say if you only have the one horse I would buy about five bales at a time. I can't tell you how fast they would run out, but that would give you enough time to spare before having to buy again. And if you need to grain over the winter, that's also an extra expense.

Then the tack. If you don't already have tack, you could get a cheap-o saddle for maybe two-three hundred on craigslist. The bridle, a cheap-o one for 20 on craiglist. Then the bits....That just depends on what bit you want. Reins too, it depends. Saddle _pads _are at least $100 if you want a quality one, which is ridiculous in my opinion but it's true. This is why Craigslist is the best friend of first time horse owners.

Then the vet bills. I personally have never had to visit the vet in the past ten years, but when you do they are so expensive you maye get an anurism from looking at the bill.


Farrier. Front shoes = $50-$80, depending ont he farrier. Now imagine all four, every seven or so weeks. And if you need corrective shoes, or special shoes. My mare Annie needs silicone pads. That's $100 per shoe, per foot. 

If you want to compete, equipment regulations. Like reining, you have to have skid boots, splint boots, curb bit, etc. Depending on what you do the equipment will have to be differant.


ALSO, if you only have the acre in the winter if it rains a lot that area will become muddy. Just watch for mud fever, thrush, and things like that. I had my Annie get mud fever so bad she couldn't stand up and we actually had to use a sling and the crane on my dad's service truck to lift her into a stall, and then we spent the next month treating her until she got better. And after that, she was never the same. 

I'll come up with more later lol but for right now, I think I'm done ^^


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Sorrel - don't you get your horses teeth floated?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

The best estimate I could give you is *roughly* $3000; per horse, per year. If you can't at least shell out that much, don't buy a horse. That is just yearly matinence. That doesn't include the "first horse" expenses, such as tack, grooming supplies, pre purchase vet exam, and transportation fees (if you buy a horse long distance). Heck, a single saddle can easily surpass the $2,000 mark all by itself.

I don't mean that to be rude. I am sure you love horses, and you want the best for your to-be equine companion. But board, hay, tack, and show fees are more than their fair share of a paycheck themselves. If you can afford that, what happens when your horse colics and need immediate vet care. I garuntee you that would set you back at least $500 for that ONE vet visit. What if your brand new saddle is stolen? That will set you back a pretty penny.
It isn't the annual fees that get people into trouble, its the emergency/unexpected costs.

Even if you find you have more than an ideal financial setting for a horse, do you really have the time and skill to care for a horse by yourself? Horses are a *HUGE* responsibility. Much bigger than the responsibility of owning a goldfish or dog.

If you feel you can handle ALL aspects of horse ownership sucessfully, good luck in your horse search!


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> Just a quick question- are you just getting into horses? If so, I wouldn't buy right away. I would suggest a lease, probably a half lease for two or three months and then a full lease. With the half lease you can get used to being with horses. The full lease will allow you to take him/ her home and understand the cost of a horse without actually owning the horse to make sure you really want to do it.
> 
> As far as how much they cost, it depends on the horse. We pay $175 a month for board, $20 every couple of months for worming, $75 every 6 weeks for the farrier, once a year $500 (AHH! SO MUCH!) for hock injections, probably around $100 a month for all of his feed, plus miscellaneous fees if he throws a shoe, needs the vet, etc.


No, i am not just getting into horses. i have been riding for about 4 years. we are just talking about getting a horse now.we have been putting it off because my dad has been stationed in afghanistan and we don't want to make a big descision like that without him. i kind of knew how much a horse would be but i wanted to ask someone who owns their own horse. thanks for the advice!:wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Noogie, welcome to the forum. This is a great place for advise and opinions.

The poster who suggested leasing first was the best suggestion for a first timer. It gives you the experience of having to care for a horse 24/7 but an easy out if it doesn't work.

I've owned and kept horses at home for ~30 years and I think I've got it down to a good formula. Personally, aside from a catastrophic event, I can keep a horse for not much more then a big dog. 

I'm feeding 2 horses and a pony at this time. I use good quality hay in round bails that are kept inside my barn. I proportion out what I need 3x per day (I come home for lunch so it's easy), and I feed 2x per day. A 1,000# bail will last me ~3/4 weeks and cost $30. I can buy a very good quality feed for $25.00 per 100# and that lasts me a month (only one horse is used regularly so he gets more feed then the others - who only get a handful each feeding.

Farrier bills run $50 every 6 weeks for the horse I use (shoes in the front), $30.00 for the other one every 8 weeks (trim only), $25 for the pony every 8 weeks (trim only). 

Wormer is $5/ per tube/per animal on average (I used different ones at different times of the year) - every 8 weeks.

Floating teeth every 2 years at $175.00. 

Shots run ~$30 per year (I give my own). Yearly Coggins costs $25.00/per but I bring my horse to the vet rather then pay for a farm visit. I only pull on the riding horse since the other two never leave the farm.

My guys are kept in a paddock during the day and turned out to pasture at night. They have full access to the "common" area of the barn and to water at all times. I don't stall my horses unless there is a medical problem.

30+ years experience tells me when I need to get a vet out to my farm. The cost on that can be anything, depending on what is wrong. The last time I had a vet out was this spring when one of them got his eye poked by a branch. Two visits cost me $250 including the medication. I administered the meds 3 times per day for 2 weeks. The time before that, a new horse went through a wire fence and it cost me $300 for an emergency vet visit to administer to her and stitch her up.

Keeping a horse is a 24/7 job and you really have to love it. Weather plays no part of it - you have to be out there every day, at least 2x. Vacations, going out for the evening, an amusement park until late at night, overnight at a friend's, etc.? You need to prepare to have someone capable out to take your place.

All that in addition to the start up - tack, brushes, buckets, wheel barrel, hay fork, muck fork, bedding (if you stall them), fencing, run in shed, gates, halters, etc, etc. AND a companion since horses typically don't do well alone.

1 acre and a horse will turn that paddock into a dirt field within a month and you will have to contend with mud when it rains. 

I'm not being discouraging, only realistic. good luck with your decision and thank you to your father for his service to our country.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

^^THIS! iride is dead on. And just when you think you have everything planned out, either a fence will get broken, or the horse will get hurt, or something else will come up. We figured it cost us $110 a month per horse, if kept at home, for just the basic necessities NOT including farrier, vet, tack or emergency costs. Strictly hay, feed, shavings, water, power, etc. It adds up fast when you start figuring wormer, any necessary supplements, shoes, tack, vet, the list goes on forever. Even though you've been riding for several years, your best bet would be to full lease one for a while, if nothing else than to get a good idea of the amount you'll spend and the time involved. You may still end up convinced you want one at your place, and that's great, but you may decide it isn't for you, and then at least you wouldn't be stuck trying to rehome a horse. Good luck in whatever you decide to do!!!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

If you plan it sensibly and dont rush into buying every single item your horse will ever need in his lifetime you can spread the cost out.
Say for your first month or so buy tack and one nummnah, a headcollar, leadrope and a few brushes.
I dont have a full vet kit but my horse is in my back garden and a lot of house hold supplies work just as well as fancy stuff which is my experience.

Also you should put money aside for a lesson etc I also out 10E each week in to an emergency fund you may never need this or you may need it in the first week but best to be prepared!

Id sit down with your parents have a good good chat about it and money etc who is paying for what.
Also decide if your going to shows alot as if your horse donesnt leave the property you can avoid some injections


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else said this, but a horse shouldn't be kept alone, and one acre isn't enough for two horses. Even if you just got a donkey for company, they would be quite "crammed."
Anyways... Sunny only gets trimmed, no shoes, and that is about $200 per year. Her yearly shots are around $200, teeth runs around $100.$100 worming including fecals.
Food for her is about $350, $100 hay just for winter, you would need it year round. All of this is only essentials. This does not include emergencies, tack, show fees, 
nor boarding because I keep Sun at a relative's. I just bought Sunny 10 months ago and I have already spent around $2,000 on her with almost zero extras.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Solon said:


> Sorrel - don't you get your horses teeth floated?


 
I have never needed to have it done. None of our horses have ever showed any soreness in the mouth, and we've looked and felt up there for sharp point sbut never found any; not even on Jester, and we've owned him for fourteen years.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Personally, aside from a catastrophic event, I can keep a horse for not much more then a big dog.


I'm the same - Though I think I do it even cheaper!

My horses are kept on the farm where my dad works for free. We have a huge paddock, about 10 acres with four horses, so we can strip graze it and they always have enough grass.

Because they are on grass, we don't feed them unless we are competeing. They get a mineral block and salt block. When competeing they get Speedi-Beet and KER All-Phase which both last a long time as you don't feed much. When we go away to comps we also feed hay that we get cheap from dad's boss.

All mine are barefoot and i've just started trimming myself, which saves about $40 per horse every 6-8 weeks.

Teeth once a year/two years for about $100 a horse.

We don't give shots unless a horse is injured. We don't have a lot of the diseases you guys have.

ur vet is fantastic and is very cheap, we don't need her out much either.

Rugs for winter and show nights are about $300 per year per horse.

Then I have comp entry fees which jack it up a bit, I compete most weekends. I have a custom made saddle that cost me $4,000. But without those things, I keep my horses very cheaply.


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> The cheapest part about the new horse.....is the new horse.
> 
> If you buy an older, nothing-special horse in this economy it's anywhere from $400-700 in my area, and that means you'd be lucky to get any leg aids and there is probably various problems. Once in a bue moon you get something extremely lucky, like the owner being an idiot and not knowing she can sell her horse for triple what she's asking. If you see that, I would suggest you go for it before someone else does.
> 
> ...


oh that is so sad what happened 2 your horse!:-( I know that the rain and the grazing can turn it into a big mud puddle. how can you keep this from happening? I also know the supplies for a horse can cost A LOT. but i went 2 some lady's yard sale today and bought a halter, bell boots, shipping boots and a really nice blanket all for $19! (i know i don't have a horse yet but it is still fun to shp for horse things!)


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

Sunny said:


> I don't know if anyone else said this, but a horse shouldn't be kept alone, and one acre isn't enough for two horses.


, 

Sunny, I noticed that too, and I agree completely. Horses either get mad or depressed when they are on their own. Most people who think their horses are OK alone have the depressed variety. It is their most basic need, more than sex, more than food, they need companions. Horse training uses this need - think about Monty's join-up, Parelli's games, they all work by isolating the horse from his herd and then putting the trainer in its place. Horses, who do not regard us as predators as we have never in history actually sunk our teeth into them while they are alive, will accept us as protectors and guides in the absence of a stallion or alpha mare.

However, back to the question! You need a companion and you have limited space. But it is quite possible if you plan and arrange properly. The fact that you even posted the question shows that you are thinking ahead.

Do not be tempted to get a mini as a companion - they are major escape artists and the management of two equines with wildly different nutritional requirements is very complex and time consuming. Do not be tempted to get a rescue as a companion either, they are likely to require more care and involve more expense than your main horse. Instead, why not see if there is someone local who would also like to keep a horse simply, and would board with you.That way you could share yard duties - one of the worst on a small area is picking up the dung every day, you have to, and it is about a barrow a horse.

What you need to do with your acre is divide it into three parts. About a quarter needs to be a barn with a dry standing as we call it in the UK - that means a yard with a surface that doesn't churn to mud in the bad weather. I use road planings for the top surface - I don't know what they are called in the US, but it is the top surface of roads that is scraped off when a road is repaired. The remainder needs to be divided into two, to allow the horses some pasture turn out. You only turn them onto it for about 3 to 4 hours a day, the rest of the time they are yarded, so you will need hay or straw for them to nibble all year round. In the UK, the grass cycle is about 3 weeks, so you turn them onto one bit for 3 weeks, then let it recover and grow while they are on the other part. It is hard work keeping horses on a small area, but to keep them just at grass you do need 2 to 3 acres per horse, depending on the quality of the grass.

When you buy your horse (I too think a lease to start with is a good idea) remember that you will be spending $100s each month to keep it, so it is worth waiting a month or two and buying the best you can afford. By that, I mean, sound, good mannered and an easy keeper. These horses fetch a premium price. Spend the money on having leg and foot X-rays, have ultrasound to look for ligament damage, check everything as if it was a $100,000 horse, because once you own it, you will love it, and if it is unsound you will find all your money and some is spent on vets and special care, and you don't get to ride. 

Post a video of the horse in action here for critique, I expect many people on this forum can spot unsoundness from a video and BTW, walk without a rider in a straight line is the best gait to show any unsoundness. Go for a horse that is about 8, proven, but young enough to resell if your life changes. Also, but this is a personal thing, I avoid like the plague anything that was backed before it was past its third birthday. They are the ones that get bad backs and develop arthritis young.

I can't really comment on actual costs as the UK is so different, but we keep 9, on our own land, and the feed etc still costs over £1000 per horse per year. We spend that much again on the land, but we are in a long term building programme.

Good luck!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

noogie the pony said:


> I know that the rain and the grazing can turn it into a big mud puddle. how can you keep this from happening?


There are some things that will help, but you'll still get mud in high traffic areas no matter what you do. You CAN keep them stalled when the paddock is like soup, so they don't churn up the grass with their hooves. This is a must in a really small area, with a bigger field it isn't as bad. But if they are in, they'll eat more hay. In front of your gate, near the water trough, if there is one area you feed a lot, those areas will get stomped down so that there won't be grass. You can get something like pea gravel or rock dust to keep the mud down. Even sand will drain better, and be less soupy that plain old dirt. If your field is big enough you can section off a part of it to sacrifice, and just plan on putting the horse there any time your grass is wet, but you will have to feed hay there as well. If you do this, you can put sand down and pick it like a giant outdoor stall to keep it clean.

Or if you are lucky enough to have an arena, you can use that for turnout when it's wet.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Not all horses need companions. Our BO has a few that have to be kept by themselves. They just don't want to be around other horses. So, that's not necessarily a problem.

Horse per acre can also determined by the law in the state that you live. Oregon recommends two acres per horse.

Here is a really good small acreage report that also discusses pastures management (rain, mud issues etc).

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/catalog/pdf/ec/ec1558.pdf


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> I have never needed to have it done. None of our horses have ever showed any soreness in the mouth, and we've looked and felt up there for sharp point sbut never found any; not even on Jester, and we've owned him for fourteen years.


Our mares have never needed to have their teeth floated either. Many horses that live on pasture/hay and have a lot of chew time never need it....one of the good things about feeding free choice hay.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Solon, it's true that some horses prefer being along. However, that's almost never the case, it's against a horse's nature to be alone. 
My first horse was kept alone in a one acre "pasture" and the poor guy was absolutely miserable. Depressed, angry, just an unhappy horse. I don't want to see this happen to the OP's.
And I'm just going to repeat-I really don't agree with keeping a horse on one acre. It would be in your best interest, OP, to board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

We've had four up here like that. Drives the BO crazy when figuring out who to put where!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I can imagine! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

noogie the pony said:


> oh that is so sad what happened 2 your horse!:-( I know that the rain and the grazing can turn it into a big mud puddle. how can you keep this from happening? I also know the supplies for a horse can cost A LOT. but i went 2 some lady's yard sale today and bought a halter, bell boots, shipping boots and a really nice blanket all for $19! (i know i don't have a horse yet but it is still fun to shp for horse things!)


That is great that you are thinking ahead and doing some bargain shopping...yard sales , consignment shops, tack swaps etc...are all good places to cut down cost of buying items new. Even saddles can be found without spending an arm and a leg but you have to look and shop around. Some people that I know have to have the best of the best when it comes to tack ...but I have gotten very nice quality tack at reasonable prices and take good care of it so it lasts a long time. When I bought my first horse after being away from horses for so long I found a tack store that was going out of business and I bought all the brushes I could need at a very small cost...50 -1.00 on a lot of them. 

Even if you start out leasing a horse with the thought of eventually buying one you could still use the brushes and tack on that horse if the owner is ok with it. I have leased out my horses before and as long as the saddle fits them well, I am ok with them using their own if they prefer. If you bought used brushes I would suggest disenfecting them before using them ..just in case


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I actually just had someone ask me this same question today. How much does it cost to own a horse? I was asked , Oh you dont shoe your horses? My horses dont need shoes.... Oh , you dont use a groom to brush and tack up your horse? ummm.. no I do all that myself..The person seemed surprised that we do all the work! That is one way that we cut down on some of the costs.


----------



## ilikehorses (Oct 10, 2010)

My horse cost...
Price- $800
Board - $ 250/ month 
Tack - over $550 
Farrier- $ 50-85/ time there's a new crack or 6 weeks 
Vet - around $250/visit
Shots- about $60
Dewormer - around $20 (switch dewormer every time needed)
insurance for horse- around $30 a month 
and this is just the beginning.......................................


----------



## reoandme (Sep 13, 2010)

I also know the supplies for a horse can cost A LOT. but i went 2 some lady's yard sale today and bought a halter said:


> What a great deal! but, Just a peeve;; Don't buy a halter unless you know what size your horse is!:wink:[not to waste money]
> But yeah I love to shop for horse things x]


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, could there be a question with a broader range in answer than this? LOL

My horses have never really cost a fortune and hey were/are all WELL taken care of.

My current costs for a 2 1/2 year old colt.
Price:$950.00

Shots per year, about $250.00

Farrier does all four feet for $45.00 every 2 to 3 months.

Doesn't need teeth done so far.

Paid maybe $50.00 to $75.00 for grooming supplies that I've taken care of and hadn't had to replace much yet. Brushes, hoof pick, curry comb, etc. Fly mask, spay, shampoo, etc.

Good grass hay is about $7.50 a bale here, so for hay anywhere from $700.00 to $1,000.00 + a year for hay.

He lives at my house so no board cost, and he pretty much accident free so far so vet bills have been average.

Oh and wormer about $20.00 every few weeks.

It costs as much as you want it to. Horse health and safety is first, so if that can't be done, you can't afford a horse. If you can and have room to spare for emergencies, changing economy and all the little goodies your baby just has to have(guilty) it should be smooth sailing.  Lol

P.S. God bless your Dad for his service and I hope he comes home to ride with you soon!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

wow, I never thought about it but now that I thought about it I don't want to think about it anymore. 
With Caleigh I was barely getting by. Then things got a lot better financially, work changed and things were fine. Then add an accidental Sammy and I wasn't getting by anymore so I had to find a lease on him and fast so I could forward myself up to where I could get by. Now I'm getting by but it's still a lot to schedule in and budget. Luckily my work is horses so I can afford to work and train at the same barn. 

Caleigh's the simple horse for me. 
Board 390 full care/month
no shoes only trim $40 every 6 weeks
40.00 dollars for Alfalfa pellets she shares with sammy so lets go with 20.00 for her (2 bags) per month for her. 
All tack, blankets, wraps and other fun expenses probably about 3000 including lessons and other training since last August. 
teeth and shots 320 give or take
In total, well lets not total that up. 

Sammy is my accident bad judgement that turned out to be great. 
400 per month for board
120 every 6 weeks for trimming and front shoes
20 per month for alfalfa pellets shared with Caleigh total 40 dollars 
tack and other fun expenses about 1000 since May 2010. 
Teeth and shots about 320 give or take

And for shows for this winter with two horses, hauling, stalls, and class fees it's a total of 539.00 
I can only guess what the spring and summer show bill is going to look like and this is cheap for most seasons I've been told. 

*looks over everything again* 
ugh my head hurts


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

LusitanoLover said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

reoandme said:


> What a great deal! but, Just a peeve;; Don't buy a halter unless you know what size your horse is!:wink:[not to waste money]
> But yeah I love to shop for horse things x]


i know but it was only $0.50 !


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

No, dogs and cats aren't enough for a horse companion, and I don't think a goat would be your best option, either, but it's much better than nothing. I really think you AND the horse would be better off if you boarded somewhere, even just pasture board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

But a run in shed is fine, you still need to get hard standing around it tho'. Prevention is *much* cheaper than cure with horses. I think, when you add up the costs of getting your area ready, you may find boarding cheaper and better for your horse. Round where I live,to rent a nice stable and grazing, often with facilities like a manege and walker is about £20 ($25) a week - you provide your own feed and hay and do all the work. You can spend a year's rent in the blink of an eye once you start making land suitable for horses.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, building a run in alone, and building up the ground under it with decent packed footing so it doesn't flood when you get a heavy rain will likely run not in the hundreds but thousands, especially if you have to hire someone to build it. And don't forget you'll still have to clean out a run in the same as a stall, or the horse will be standing in 6 inches of manure in no time, so you have to add in cost for that equipment as well. 

We honestly aren't trying to discourage you from getting a horse, it's just that first time horse owners are USUALLY better served boarding, at least for a while, for the best interest of the horse. The first time something goes wrong and you can't get ahold of the vet on the phone, and you have no idea what to do, you'll see what I mean. Having other horse people around at a time like that is a blessing, even for those who have had horses for years. 

And Sunny is right, in most cases, a goat isn't enough. You might could get by with one, but what will you do if it doesn't work and your horse is miserable? In all honesty, if it's just one horse, by themselves, it is cheaper to board. You won't have building and repair costs, feed and hay is included, and you have the peace of mind that your horse is being cared for without you being responsible for every single thing. That alone is worth it's weight in gold. Just really think about this decision before you commit to anything.


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> The first time something goes wrong and you can't get ahold of the vet on the phone, and you have no idea what to do, you'll see what I mean. Having other horse people around at a time like that is a blessing, even for those who have had horses for years.


 That is so true. You need to build those relationships, people you can trust to come when you need them. Even when you know what to do, some things you can't do on your own. I must have phoned people at least once every couple of years with the stark statement "I need help, now." Accidents, deaths, bad foalings, vehicle breakdowns, where you have to take action before the vet gets there and it is physically impossible for you to do all that is required on your own. And we *always* turn out for each other, however inconvenient it may be.


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

LusitanoLover said:


> That is so true. You need to build those relationships, people you can trust to come when you need them. Even when you know what to do, some things you can't do on your own. I must have phoned people at least once every couple of years with the stark statement "I need help, now." Accidents, deaths, bad foalings, vehicle breakdowns, where you have to take action before the vet gets there and it is physically impossible for you to do all that is required on your own. And we *always* turn out for each other, however inconvenient it may be.


i know i wouldn't be knowledgeable in every situation that might occur w/ a horse but my cousins who live a few houses down from me have 2 horses. im sure they could help me if i couldn't get the vet.


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

I feel sorry for my cousins horses though, they are both kept on less than a half and acre together and don't get grain and hardly ever get exercised and have no barn or shed. Am i the only one who thinks they are in poor living conditions?:-(


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm sorry, but if you put your horse on an acre alone it will also be in poor living conditions. I really, REALLY think you should board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

noogie the pony said:


> I feel sorry for my cousins horses though, they are both kept on less than a half and acre together and don't get grain and hardly ever get exercised and have no barn or shed. Am i the only one who thinks they are in poor living conditions?:-(


 Would you really want to turn to people who keep horses like this in an emergency?


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

LusitanoLover said:


> Would you really want to turn to people who keep horses like this in an emergency?


 
well now that i think about it i guess not. they act like they know a lot about horses but i don't think they really do. i do have one of my best friends who owns horses. she knows a lot about horses


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

I think you need to discuss your budget with your parents. Then you can decide which is the best way forward for you. Could you not keep a horse with your best friend to start with?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I think for any first time horse owner, the BEST option is to board your horse. At least for a year. That way you know you will have somebody there if you need help or just have a curious question. If you can find a good boarding stable, full of nice, knowledgeable, horseman; I garuntee you that that year would be more valueable to you than weekly lessons or calling somebody up when you need help.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I just spent about $1000 fencing in a field, and that is parts and not labor. The labor was free as it was me, but it was hard work and it sucked. We did not use ideal fencing it is called wooden snow fence, but aside from barbed wire or electric it was the cheapest I could find. 
My horse used to cost $350 boarded, $90 farrier and whatever vet, as it is unknown. 
But he was loosing weight and the barn owner did not let them out in the field enough so now he costs:
$280 full field board with a woman I trust who does everything for him
$90 farrier, who is my next husband, he is a genius and really cheap
and who knows what for vets bills as I don't have a crystal ball
and then supplies, if he needs an extra blanket, or a new bridle, or suppliments or hoof polish or whatever. 

All in all I expect to spend about $500 a month on my horse, if I don't, it is nice, but then there are times when you need to call a vet and there is never enough money. Personally if I could not afford $500 a month, and financing an emergency, I would not own a horse - but then I am 34 and childless as I don't think I can afford a child yet, whereas most other people just do it and then figure it out.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

They are expensive.

For me I pay $50 per month for my horse which includes,shelter,pasture,roundpen,tack room,etc. So I got a good deal on that.It's self care.
My horse gets her hooves trimmed about every 2 months so that is $30 every other month
I only worm my horse twice a year.Once in spring and once in fall so it would be $20 a year max on wormer for me.
Vet bills! Now thats the expensive thing. My horse coliced..I owe almost 1000 on a vet bill and I also have to give her probiotics now because of it which is $15 a month.
Food...I would say for good quality grass hay it will cost you 120 a ton.Since my horse is on pasture I give her 2 flakes of hay and her rice bran/wheat bran mixture. 
Tack..you are going to need it and it ends up being very expensive also.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Some of you have really cheap full board!! Where do you live?? Ours ranges from $1000 - $1600 and dometimes as high as $2000 or even a bit over that !! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

My first horse it was exspensive.
2500 for the horse
idk for the vet check
board $350.00 a month
then we moved so it was $450.00 plus lessons farrier etc.
then we moved again it was self board so $210.00 so they can feed her but we provide the grain
then we moved back to the first barn for $350.00 a month now all were doing is paying for feed and the farrier
since shes at my grandpas.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Angelhorsegirl, it ranges $400-$500 here in central NC for full board at a fairly nice facility. Pasture runs from $150-$250, depending on whether they feed for you once a day or not. There are some cheaper, but IMO, you get what you pay for...


----------



## liila (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the respective input to this thread, I'm looking around for the future myself, and costs vary so much depending on the area, but one day I would really really like to make it work at a close boarding place here. 

Thanks for the info all!!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I think boarding would be a good option for you. 

PLEASE shop around for barns first even before you start looking for a horse. Every boarding barn is different, and you really want to talk to the BO or manager first. Don't be shy to ask questions, you're the one who may be paying them to take care of _your_ horse. Have your best friend come with you. 
Ask them if they have pasture board, it's usually much cheaper than paying for a stall. Ask them what kind of hay they use, their grain, where do they get their shavings, which farrier/vet comes out there. Would it be possible if you wanted to bring your own hay or grain, or work out a boarding agreement where you're the one you comes out twice a day to feed or whatever. Ask if there's a discount if you clean your own stall. I would shy away from a barn who wouldn't allow you to bring your grain or hay. That just doesn't sit well with me... 

This is how much it costs for me:
Horse cost: $1500
Board: $150/month
Yearly shots: ~$100
Teeth: $85/ once a year 
Trims: $25/ every 5 weeks
Dewormer: ~$12/ every few months
MSM supplement: $15/ every 2 months or so
Grain: $42/every month

What my trick was before I actually bought a horse was I bought brushes or anything that you don't need the horse for yet. (Ex: saddles, bridles, blankets, things you need to know the size for you can't buy until you get the horse) So by the time I got the horse I had almost everything I needed.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood, a lot of barns don't want you to bring in your own feed and hay because it is already figured into the board cost. It is also a lot more complicated to keep everything straight if every horse in the barn gets a different feed and hay. Most will accommodate if there is a good reason, like an allergy, or a senior needed a special diet, or something along those lines, but I wouldn't expect a barn to agree to special food if it isn't needed. They can easily fill a stall with someone not so picky in most cases.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

If we're talking strictly monthly maintenance, my board is $175 for pasture board which includes feed. We may consider moving him to stall board in February when a stall opens up which will be $275. Our farrier charges $25 a trim and the horse I'm buying (if he passes his vet check) currently gets trimmed every 8 weeks.

Lessons with the really excellent dressage trainer are $55 per lesson. Lessons with the western pleasure trainer are $25.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

apachiedragon said:


> whitetrashwarmblood, a lot of barns don't want you to bring in your own feed and hay because it is already figured into the board cost. It is also a lot more complicated to keep everything straight if every horse in the barn gets a different feed and hay. Most will accommodate if there is a good reason, like an allergy, or a senior needed a special diet, or something along those lines, but I wouldn't expect a barn to agree to special food if it isn't needed. They can easily fill a stall with someone not so picky in most cases.



I understand that, and I doubt many people would bring their own hay because I can see where that could make things more complicated. To me though, if someone brought in their own grain for their horse I don't see that as such a big deal. I do it myself, and I know many other people who do the same. I don't think that's picky. To me, picky is a want my horse fed at exactly 9am and 5pm, exactly 13 pounds of hay, etc.


----------



## JustPaint (Sep 27, 2010)

Very informative thread, I was asking my friend the other day about the cost of horses it doesn't sound bad for one but anything more seems to add up pretty fast. I know if I ever get horses I would never get anymore than 2....maybe 3.


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

JustPaint said:


> I know if I ever get horses I would never get anymore than 2....maybe 3.












We all say that. I am *down* to 9, I have had as many as 14. I started off with 2.......


----------

